# Good Garden Tractors



## LouisVA (Sep 9, 2010)

Allow me to start a new thread and simply ask if anyone that has experience with a good quality, well built, and heavy duty garden tractor and make some recomendations.

_I am a newbie both to this forum and to tractors. I wear out lawn tractors usually within three years or so and have decided to step up to a new, well-built garden tractor. I am assuming that they are more heavy duty and can hold up longer. I own 16 acres of land in a semi-rural area. I have a 3 acre yard and about 4 acres of pasture land with the rest in forest. Will anyone be so kind as to make recommendations to me? I am looking for something that can handle the pasture area (as well as my lawn) - something that will handle coarse field grass without beating the machine to death. I have a neighbor that will mow the field with a bush hog on his farm tractor and then I hope to be able to go from there.

Thanks for any help in advance. _


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

Personally I would get a Compact Utility tractor. That will last you for many years. Also I have found that once you start using a tractor you will usually find more uses for it than what you originally planned. It would help to if we knew what your budget is. But ifit were me I would look for either a CUT or maybe even a small tractor like a 2N,8N or 9N Ford. Or one of my favorites a Farmall Cub.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

You can not go wrong with the Green and Yellow Goat! Having this many acres, make sure it is a diesel. If you are going to be mowing about 7 acres at a clip, go with something in the 22 to 27 hp range. You can attach a 5' belly mower or a 5 or 6 foot 3-point mower. I have 3 goats, all with mowers. A JD 970, 33hp, with a 3-pt, 6', estate finishing mower. I have a JD 670, 18hp, with a 5' mid-mount deck. And finally the JD LX188, 17hp,(gas), has a 48" cut. The 970 also has a front end loader and will do just about anything. The 670 is currently used strictly for mowing, as well as the LX188. And one more thing, make sure it has 4WD capability. If you have long stretches of grass to mow, with obstructions, get something that has a hydrostatic transmission. None of the tractors I own have it, but I wish that the 670 and 188 would. Good luck!


----------



## LouisVA (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. The budget is problematic as I only wanted to spend up to 5 grand at this time, but perhaps I would save money in the long run by spending a bit more. I do keep hearing good things about the smaller Fords and why not? I have owned nothing but Ford trucks for the last 40 years and IMHO they can't be beat for reliability. I have also heard good things about the "green and yellow goats."

Thanks again y'all!!!!



Bamataco said:


> Personally I would get a Compact Utility tractor. That will last you for many years. Also I have found that once you start using a tractor you will usually find more uses for it than what you originally planned. It would help to if we knew what your budget is. But ifit were me I would look for either a CUT or maybe even a small tractor like a 2N,8N or 9N Ford. Or one of my favorites a Farmall Cub.


You can not go wrong with the Green and Yellow Goat! Having this many acres, make sure it is a diesel. If you are going to be mowing about 7 acres at a clip, go with something in the 22 to 27 hp range. You can attach a 5' belly mower or a 5 or 6 foot 3-point mower. I have 3 goats, all with mowers. A JD 970, 33hp, with a 3-pt, 6', estate finishing mower. I have a JD 670, 18hp, with a 5' mid-mount deck. And finally the JD LX188, 17hp,(gas), has a 48" cut. The 970 also has a front end loader and will do just about anything. The 670 is currently used strictly for mowing, as well as the LX188. And one more thing, make sure it has 4WD capability. If you have long stretches of grass to mow, with obstructions, get something that has a hydrostatic transmission. None of the tractors I own have it, but I wish that the 670 and 188 would. Good luck!


----------



## LouisVA (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you for your sage advice - also see my response to Bamataco!



GreenFlyer said:


> You can not go wrong with the Green and Yellow Goat! Having this many acres, make sure it is a diesel. If you are going to be mowing about 7 acres at a clip, go with something in the 22 to 27 hp range. You can attach a 5' belly mower or a 5 or 6 foot 3-point mower. I have 3 goats, all with mowers. A JD 970, 33hp, with a 3-pt, 6', estate finishing mower. I have a JD 670, 18hp, with a 5' mid-mount deck. And finally the JD LX188, 17hp,(gas), has a 48" cut. The 970 also has a front end loader and will do just about anything. The 670 is currently used strictly for mowing, as well as the LX188. And one more thing, make sure it has 4WD capability. If you have long stretches of grass to mow, with obstructions, get something that has a hydrostatic transmission. None of the tractors I own have it, but I wish that the 670 and 188 would. Good luck!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Since your asking about a garden tractor I'm going to assume you are now focusing on mowing the lawn, some work in a garden and sometimes something a little more demanding. Is that what you are asking about?

As I indicated in the other thread, I'm pleased with my Cub 3xxx series. It is more than adequate for the above uses.

If you think you need something just a little more HD than a true GT, you might try and find a good used JD 455 or similar model. Son has one and is a nice step up from a reg GT. 23hp diesel, hst and I believe his has a 60" mower. He aslo has a small factory fel on it and has recently found a pto kit a dealer was wanting to get rid of. Think he has about $6k in the setup.

You might even give thought about a sub-compact as it is more of a true tractor design. Have no experience to draw from so can't comment on any specifics.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

One can also find a nice Farmall w/belly mower for less than 5K. They are good, dependable tractors. Good luck!


----------



## YellowBelt05 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Since your asking about a garden tractor I'm going to assume you are now focusing on mowing the lawn, some work in a garden and sometimes something a little more demanding. Is that what you are asking about?
> 
> As I indicated in the other thread, I'm pleased with my Cub 3xxx series. It is more than adequate for the above uses.
> 
> ...




Yes, The cub 3000 series is awesome. If you need to concentrate on faster mowing looking at the Cub Cadet Tanks is a good option as well. They are now making garden attachments for them as well. The Cub ZTR synchro is cosumer reports best buy, I test drove one the other day, It is awesome and it is supposed to be the safest zero turn around!!!!


----------

